# Mickey Suit



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

My daughter has requested that I knit this for her baby due in August. Does anyone have/know where I can find any patterns for the hat, mitts and socks?

Many thanks


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Isn't he very cute. Adorable.


----------



## suemoo00 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very cute pattern would love it if you manage to find it good luck :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I would use any hat/mitts pattern and (as youngsters say) wing the ears. I have seen a machine knit pattern for the boots on the net.....sorry I can't remember what site. 

Or you could get the hand knit pattern and follow that... just make sure that you have the correct tension that the pattern requires.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would do what susieknitter said. There are patterns for the hat that are animals, ie bears, kittens, dogs. You might have to make the ears a little bigger than the pattern calls for. The mittens are just mittens with embroidery on them. There are plenty of booties pattern out there that you can find. The outfit can probably be found at a fabric store in a pattern book in their costume section. Or if you prefer, find patterns to knit them


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 

Unfortunately, I am one of the most uncreative people I know (I can use a Knitleader though!!) Unless I actually have the measurements to follow I am totally lost. I will keep looking for animal hats


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> My daughter has requested that I knit this for her baby due in August. Does anyone have/know where I can find any patterns for the hat, mitts and socks?
> 
> Many thanks


There is a pattern on Ravelry : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mickey-mouse-set

Oh, I just realized this was a machine knitting forum, and this pattern is hand knit.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

I did an adult Mickey hat for a friend found the pattern in Ravelry


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

This is sooo cute!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh that is too sweet!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Cute pattern. Shouldn't be too hard to recreate, especially if you have schematics.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Go to this website below and download the "Baby Collection" pattern book. 
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php Scroll down to "Collection".

*Outfit:* Pattern #1 is an All-In-One outfit with long length legs. Pattern #7 is a 2-piece with a panty. You can chose to combine the 2 patterns to knit an All-In-One with the top part in black and bottom in red or you can make them in 2 pieces.

*Hat:* Pattern #3 on the same book has a baby hat pattern or you can follow Diana Sullivan's Baby Hat tutorial here:
Part 1: 



Part 2: 



Now, you just need to add the ears. The ears are just round shapes. If you can crochet, using single crochet will give you firm ears. If you can't, you can probably use the same short rowing technique as Diana Sullivan showed on the baby hat but make the circle shorter. Make 2 circles per each ear ans seam them together. Doubling the knitted fabric will create firm ears that would stays up.

*Booties:* Passap Model Book 16 has a similar booties pattern with ankle straps: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1866-bootees
Maybe someone here has the book and share it with you?
An alternative: Below is a video tutorial from Roberta (Hobbyknitter). They aren't exactly the same style though. 




More cute booties pattern: http://www.bbc.co.uk/stoke/content/articles/2006/04/18/favourite_tiny_baby_booties_mkp_feature.shtml
http://www.knitnatters.com/Tuck_Stitch_Baby_Bootie/Tuck_Stitch_Baby_Bootie.htm
If I find a better pattern, I'll post it.

As of now, the only machine knitting mittens pattern for a _baby_ that I found is from the Passap Model Book 6:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1460-mittens


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I found a machine knitting pattern *baby hat with ears* on Ravelry. The ears on this hat is pointed instead of round. Do you think you can manage to modify the pattern and make them round? It's doable but not sure of your ability.
You'd need to login or register (free) to view it:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Vonkad/bunny-ear-hat


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Entity - thank you so much. I have just got a crochet DVD as I cannot hand knit or crochet. I will check out those patterns and see what I come up with. If they look anything like what I am trying to do - I will post pictures here!


----------



## Verdstela (Apr 9, 2013)

Perhaps you could do the ears MK by doing squares in black, sew it into a tube, then gather both ends (The gathers would be centre front and centre back of each ear). Am I making sense?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Verdstela said:


> Perhaps you could do the ears MK by doing squares in black, sew it into a tube, then gather both ends (The gathers would be centre front and centre back of each ear). Am I making sense?


Thanks - I will try all suggestions


----------

